# ازاى ادخل هندسة بترول؟



## kokakos (13 يوليو 2010)

انا طالب داخل تالتة ثانوى السنة دى 
وكنت بحلم ان انا اخش هندسة بترول السويس
وتعبت جدا فى تانية ثانوى بس ماجبتش غير 97 فى المية مع ان ليه اصحاب جابوا اعلى منى وذاكروا اقل منى بكتيير 
فهل لسة فى امل ان انا اخش الكلية الى بحلم بيها ولا لا
ارجو الافادة لان انا من ساعة النتيجة وانا زعلان جدا


----------



## magdytalaat (13 يوليو 2010)

اجتهد وسيها للهواسال كويس عن ظروف الكليه الاوللان الدفعه اللي فاتت لسه مش اتعينت


----------



## الصقر الجرىء8 (13 يوليو 2010)

ممكن اقولك اى حاجه عن الكليه لو تحت بس يا ريت يكون خاص


----------



## kokakos (14 يوليو 2010)

طب ياريت والله
انا ايميلى [email protected]


----------

